# our new letter



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is not an inbreeding on Kirby. I'd say it is loosely inebred.
Very nice dogs.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

After looking at the page. . . What Chinatown is talking about is taht Kirby is the highest COI contributer.


----------

